# RenaXP4 problem.



## johnnyblade (May 30, 2013)

Hey all,I'm using a RenaXP4 canister filter which works well sometimes.Here's the problem i replaced all the rubber o'rings and a new impeller.Now the thing works for a bit, then it just stops working,the motor works but the impeller gets stuck.I removed it cleaned it put it all back together it works for a bit and then it jams again. :-? Why does it jam? Does anyone have any suggestions or should i just get a new motor for it.I have 6 RenaXPs and never experienced this problem before.Thanks.


----------



## bolly (Oct 14, 2013)

Im sorry I don't know the answer to your question, but I have a xp4 problem of my own while putting it together. There's this little rubber stop in one of the holes the intake flow would go out of and I'm not sure if its supposed to be there or not. Do you know what I'm talking about?


----------



## johnnyblade (May 30, 2013)

Not sure about what you're talking about,could you be more specific.


----------



## bolly (Oct 14, 2013)

I would attach a picture on here but you cant or I don't know how. at about 1:05 in the video its that hole to the right and down a bit from the white rectangular tag. there was a little rubber plug that was in there when I opened everything up and I wasn't sure if I was supposed to take it out or leave it in there. I left it in and its running now but i'm still not really sure. It doesn't seem that there is very good flow inside the filter, like the water going down around the side and then up through the media. I feel like a lot of water is just going in and going right out again without even going through all the media.


----------



## johnnyblade (May 30, 2013)

Ok i see what you mean,the small round opening under the motor housing. I would have to check on my other models to see if they are still there. I'll get back to you later on today.


----------



## bolly (Oct 14, 2013)

Thanks I appreciate it


----------



## johnnyblade (May 30, 2013)

bolly said:


> Thanks I appreciate it


Hey Bolly,each Rena XP has a black cap on that opening.It's supposed to be there.


----------



## johnnyblade (May 30, 2013)

did you fix your flow problem?? do you know how to get the trapped air out?? the video you posted is the correct way.


----------



## bolly (Oct 14, 2013)

I'm not sure if I have a problem or not, the water is coming out fine through the spray bar I hooked up to it. But I just didn't feel like it was doing a very good job of circulating the water down and then up through all the media. Maybe it is I'm not sure.


----------



## johnnyblade (May 30, 2013)

Give it a chance to work,when i was running one filter on my tank i always found that there was something wrong with the water,i've added 3 more canisters on my tank and now it looks a lot better.i'm thinking you need more flow,add some more filters if you can.


----------



## bolly (Oct 14, 2013)

I have plenty of flow haha. I have a fx6 and fluval 306 on the 120g as well. The tank has always looked nice. It just doesn't seem like the intake assembly is efficient in a way where it leads the water down the sides. It just drops it down right in the middle again and hoping it goes all the way down the sides and up through the media before it gets sucked out the out take.


----------



## johnnyblade (May 30, 2013)

As long as it works properly forget about the rest,if you look at Eheims they work the same way from the bottom towards up through the media and out.


----------



## bolly (Oct 14, 2013)

Yeah I guess it works properly. Thank you


----------



## SupeDM (Jan 26, 2009)

For the origional posters problem. Check to see that the little rubber stops are on the inpellor shaft correctly. Rena has made 4 different versions of this setup some have a larger black part in the actual impellor cover you take off to clean it. Some have a small rubber stopper similar to what is on most hob filters. Some have the small rubber stoppers on bolth ends of the impellor. This is what the one i had issues with was supposed to have. I had this issue bewilder me for weeks with a xp3 before i realized i had the wrong impellor cover on it and the impellor was actually wobbeling in it while running. the nice thing about these filters it the interchangability of all the parts except for that little piece. Also if you call rena they will send you the one you need if it is lost.


----------



## johnnyblade (May 30, 2013)

SupeDM said:


> For the origional posters problem. Check to see that the little rubber stops are on the inpellor shaft correctly. Rena has made 4 different versions of this setup some have a larger black part in the actual impellor cover you take off to clean it. Some have a small rubber stopper similar to what is on most hob filters. Some have the small rubber stoppers on bolth ends of the impellor. This is what the one i had issues with was supposed to have. I had this issue bewilder me for weeks with a xp3 before i realized i had the wrong impellor cover on it and the impellor was actually wobbeling in it while running. the nice thing about these filters it the interchangability of all the parts except for that little piece. Also if you call rena they will send you the one you need if it is lost.


I'll double check that.Thanks.


----------



## B.Roberson (Nov 6, 2011)

i have 3 rena xp3. yes that plug is supposed to be there.


----------

